# Another Golden in New Mexico in a shelter



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

C07-1464 - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Golden/Lab mix in Colo. shelter*

Oops! Wrong place.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

This one has been adopted! Whoo Hooooo!!!


----------

